# +ve results!!!



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Can't believe it................

Ive got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry if i go on and reading this message is hard for some as i know the pain too well when someone else tells you your pregnant, but i have to share this with you all!

After doing a test last saturday and getting a bfn i have been waiting all week for af to come. when it didnt dp urged me to test again and got a BFP. Have done 2 tests now-different brands, both showing positive results!

Cant believe it! Neither can dp. Have never had a BFP before!!! Never dared dreamed i would!!!
Just to encourage some of you out there
-You can test too early!!!
-Clomid and metformin can work!!!
-I have a BMI of 31!!!

Good Luck to the rest of you and your support is fantastic!!!

Petal pie xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

CONGREATULATIONS hun !!!!

 Better believe it !!

T xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations sweetie - enjoy


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Petal Pie

Congratulations! I can well believe how excited you are-you deserve it  I love reading the BFP's-it gives me hope-would love to have one !

Good to know about BMI too

Wishing you the best of what's to come

Larkles
xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Petal Pie

How lovely 2 in a few days, I'm so happy for you honey,

BIG CONGRATS        

I know what you mean about the whole years plans, we were hoping on a short break in a few weeks to spain but can't do now until after my 12wks, Just me not wanting to do anything until I've had my scan.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

on your   you must be on  

That's 2 of you now with   this month and its only the 3rd.

Lots of   to the rest lets hopefully see some more.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!! What fab news!!

  

Even better to hear of a Metformin taker too!  gives us hope!

got any tips?

Enjoy every moment !!  xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What great news Petal    



xxx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS

xxxxxxxx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your congrats! Maybe March will be a lucky month on this site!
Kim 77- Like you probably i am going to protect my stomach with armour! I am going to be so carefull of everything!
Flowerpot-Tips, well.... my meds obviously did the trick. Extra to that though, and i know we have all heard it before-RELAX!!!!  This is the first month i can honestly say i remember relaxing! We had a naughty weekend away at about the right time and both took a week off work. This helped us have loads of BMS and we just felt relaxed.

Loads of luck to the rest of you!!!
petal pie xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on your  

Never feel bad about writing you got a  
You give us all hope! 

xx


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

completely agree with you Petal, we were relaxed about tit this month aas we knew we was having my bloods done.

Has it sunk in yet??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations 

   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Big well done you! Enjoy your moment!


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

It's really great to see so many BFP's on this site.

thinks had been a bit quiet for my liking

many congratulations and take care of yourself.

sam
26+6


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Huge Congratulations to you.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations, what wonderful news  

It is so great to hear of more  , it certainly gives us all lots of hope.

Take it easy and enjoy every minute.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thats amazing!! WOW!!

I'm so excited for you - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    Enjoy.....

Jo xx


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

big fat congratsx enjoy, riffraff x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Many   on your  

You and DP must be 

Hope you have a very healthy 9 months.

Jennie 
  x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations petal, see you on the buns and babies thread, hope all is going well for you...

Emma xx


----------



## Helena669 (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations petal pie!

I'm due to start clomid in my next cycle, and its so encouraging to hear of BFP, I need lots of faith at the moment!

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

.

Congratulations!!!.  It is always fantastic to hear of a  .  Wishing you all the best for the next nine months and a healthy bouncing  .


----------

